# PVC pipe used in a simple hitting aid for youths



## 5shot (Dec 16, 2016)

Here are pics of a simple baseball hitting aid constructed with PVC pipe. Anyone is welcome to the FREE how-to-make-one info that is in a PDF file. Here is the link to the file which can be right clicked on and downloaded: www.pointshooting.com/1hitaid.pdf 

Still time to make one before Christmas for your young slugger.


----------

